# Friends...



## mark barker (15 Feb 2011)

I've had a couple of friend requests, and when I click to accept they disappear, but don't appear in my friends list. Is this a common issue or could it be down to my antique browser doing strange things? (camino 1.6.11, Mac Os 10.3.9)


----------

